# Testing handloads for new .44 Special.....



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Fired these last Saturday morning trying to find good load for .44 Special just back from Dave Clements:

[IMG:725:544:ef26f1de22]http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i230/BobWright/Targets/103_0746.jpg[/img:ef26f1de22]

[IMG:544:408:ef26f1de22]http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i230/BobWright/Targets/103_0745.jpg[/img:ef26f1de22]
[IMG:544:408:ef26f1de22]http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i230/BobWright/Targets/103_0740.jpg[/img:ef26f1de22]
[IMG:544:408:ef26f1de22]http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i230/BobWright/Targets/103_0741.jpg[/img:ef26f1de22]

I believe the notes are readable. This was my first use of SR-4759.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

not bad :gib: :gib: :gib:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Very nice. 

Got any pet loads for .45 ACP I should try out???


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Have you tried Unique in your 44 Special?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Got any pet loads for .45 ACP I should try out???


You want to shoot cast or jacketed?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

In .45 ACp I like the 230gr Hornady Flat point, with 10.0 grs. HS-6 for about 980 fps. I also used a Sierra 185gr. JHC with 11.5 grs. HS-6 but I think this is a little too hot for autoloaders. I used it in a Smith & Wesson Model 625 mostly. It gave me about 1200 fps, as I recall. I had a lighter load for autos using Winchester 231.

As to Unique, I used a considerable amount in the early 'seventies in a Charter Arms Bulldog, but got away from Unique when I discovered Hodgdon's HS-6 and Winchester 540. The spherical (ball) powders meter so much more evenly, and flash is reduced, too.

Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> jwkimber45 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.
> ...


jacketed...


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

In the .45 ACP I used 7.7grs Winchester 231 for about 1150fps. This for small animals such as groundhog or crows only. I don't think the .45ACP suitable for anything heavier. This certainly not for edible game as its pretty destructive.

Bob Wright


----------

